# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Kibarlı Panax Şirketi tam bir şebeke, panax kalp çarpıntısı ve sıkışma oldu

## anau2

*Kibarlı Panax Şirketi tam bir şebeke, panax kalp çarpıntısı ve sıkışma oldu*
Ben 1957 doğumlu sivas/zarar kütüğüne bağlı Hasan Polat.Mustafa Eraslanın ürünü olan Panax Kapsülü alıp kullandım.Hiç bir faydasını görmedim. para iademi istedim yapmadılar.Emekli maaşıyla zar zor geçinen bir insanım çok mağdur oldum.Ürünü satarken kesin faydalı olacak,iyileşeceksiniz diyerek pazarlıyorlar.Fayda bir yere dursun kalp çarpıntısı,sıkışma hissi duydum.Bir çok Merciye Başvurdum,ancak bir şey elde edemedim.Bunlar toptan dolandırıcı bir şebeke gibi çalışıyorlar.ALLAH biz garibanlara yardım etsin.
Kaynak: http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/kiba...kis-11968.html

----------

